# Upgrading PowerPC G3 Mac hardware



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

Ok, so some of you might remember that I found this G3 350mhz, 448mb ram mac lying on the side of the road. Well, I have got it sorted in regards to software, but now I am curious about hardware upgrades.

I have been reading up on the net and found that it does seem fairly simple to do various hardware upgrades, provided it is all compadible. So I thought I'd get some feedback regarding the worthiness of doing such an upgrade:

I was thinking doing the processor - I read this moddle (blue and white) supports up to 1ghz, but haven't found such a processor. I also read that it was possible to upgrade it to a G4. But having a look at G3 processors, the fastest I could find is a 500mhz g3

upgrading the ram looks fairly simple - I'd just boost put in two fresh sticks of 256mb along side the existing 256mb.

As for harddrives, that is all fairly standard. I would like to put in a dvd-rw, but I need to find a Apple Rom compadible one which I hear are rather expensive, so maybe I will just leave that out.

Late,


----------



## slarti (Jan 18, 2005)

Harddrive is a Hardive. Same with DVD/CDROM-never had problem with those. I was able to get a decent 128MB vid card for my Blue and white. I am wary about the CPU upgrades. I got one and it wreaked havoc on my HDD. I reinstalled OSX and then it worked-for about a month. Now I am back to the 400 CPU and it's fine. It isn't my primary PC anyway.

Considering I got the case, board, and CPU for $30., added HDD, video, and DVD-damned good deal for a damned good PC.


----------



## macguru (Oct 9, 2005)

Ok there are a lot of upgrades for this computer. Over to http://macsales.com/ and you will see. For memory 1gb ram via 4 256mb sdram modules is maximum. Also you can get a 1.1ghz G3 or a 1ghz G3 or a 1ghz G4 upgrade for the cpu as well as a radeon 9200 video card with 128mb DDR Vram.
As to upgrading the hard drives it will be necessary to find out whether the computer is a Rev A or Rev B motherboard. A Rev B motherboard can take up to and including two 120gb internal ata133 hard drives with no modifications except one is set to slave and the other to master. If Rev A your max is a 10gb internal hard drive with exteranl firewire drives. DVDRW drives should go via firewire external likely as anything. For further info see http://xlr8yourmac.com/ or contact me at my web site at http://macguru.biz/


----------



## ddrmaniac (Oct 16, 2005)

Well, there are some processor upgrades for the PM G3s. Which country do you live in? If you live in toronto, there's a place called Carbon Computing that has processor upgrades. Obviously, not Motorola G4 Motherboards, but I believe from Sonnet(Sonata, not too sure) which can bring you up to around 1.4 GHz G4 with its higher end processor.


----------



## macguru (Oct 9, 2005)

There are NO 1.4 ghz G4 upgrades for a B&W G3 tower. The fastest you can go is 1ghz.

EG4-1000-1M-U 
Encore/ZIF G4 1.0 GHz (with B&W Support) 
$349.95 (In Stock)

The web site is http://sonnettech.com/

the data for the B&W G3 upgrades is here

ttps://secure1.sonnettech.com/index.php?cPath=22_35&osCsid=dd2a62df9feeada677f24ce9030b0a7c

I do not want anyone to be misled by erroneous information. Thank you.


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

Ok, so macguru:
If it were you, what sort of an upgrade would you think reasonable for the price? I don't need a full 1ghz proc - although that sure would be nice - and so forth.
The main thing I need advice on is the proc as each has their own pros and cons. I basically want the machine to be able to play dvds, and be relatively fast for basic usage - i admit 350mhz isnt bad at the moment, but a little more would be nice, and also some more ram.

Late,


----------



## macguru (Oct 9, 2005)

Well ok....you CAN have a 1ghz cpu for around 209 dollars!
Powerlogix 1ghz G3......here......

http://eshop.macsales.com/item/PowerLogix/PFZGX10001M/

Ok and ram comes in 256 mb increments you have 4 slots for 30 dollars each here

http://eshop.macsales.com/item/Other World Computing/100SD256324/

so for well under 300 dollars you can do 512mb ram AND a 1ghz G3 cpu!

IF it were me I would also do a fast video card in a radeon 7000 at a good eBay price search "radeon mac pci" in titles and description and make sure you get an ati Mac card.....this would be a canny purchase likely at a good price because it would give you superb dvd playback. You ought to try NOT to get a flashed pc to Mac card...look for two monitor connectors AND a S-Video port (as well as 32mb DDR vram) on a true Mac video card from ati. I really am glad and thank you sincerely for letting me be of help!!! email me at [email protected] if you have any further questions please such as verifying an eBay listing is a true Mac ati Radeon 7000 card. Ati does no longer produce that card they have a 138 dollar 9200 with 128mb ddr vram that may be beyond your budget, and needs. Have a real nice day ;-)


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

Ok, this is now where I look at the nitty gritty. I am in Australia, so $209USD = $277AUD
I'm looking at around $40AUD for the ATI Radeon Mac 7000 32MB graphics card
And and about $40AUD for a 256MB ram module...

So in total I'd be up for $360 AUD for an upgrade, not to mention needing a DVD-rom and HDD, which would be another $100-180AUD. I can live without the DVD-rom and a large HDD, so maybe an 80GB HDD for around $60AUD would do. (I'll have a look at what I can find at computer swap meats in the next few weeks).

Does this sound like a worthy investment?


----------



## macguru (Oct 9, 2005)

well it is up to you. I can tell you that I have a 900mhz G3 with 1gb ram and large hard drives and a radeon 7k with dvd rom drive. It runs 10.3.9 Panther at a great performance level. For your needs you have to compare these prices to buying possibly a Mac Mini or else see what eBay has as well. I cannot decide what to do with your money I simply am making the best information I have available to you. I suggest you look at eBay for a dvd rom drive to replace your cdrom internal drive you may find a good price for one. But I will not spend your money nor would I presume to.


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

I am not asking you to spend my money, I am simply asking you advice as clearly you know a lot more about macs than I do. I am just asking your opinion of if this would be a worthwile investment. I am thinking that in the first instance I need a larger HDD, and I guess I will pick other bits and pieces as I need.

How do I find out if my board is a revision A or B?

Late,


----------



## macguru (Oct 9, 2005)

If you are set with upgrading then yes go about it a part at a time.......so as to spread the money out over a longer period and this way it will all be affordable. to determine whether you have a Rev A or Rev B motherboard you need to see this web page.....

http://www.xlr8yourmac.com/G3-ZONE/yosemite/newfeatures.html

If you do not have a Rev B motherboard you will have to do a Firewire hard drive.....rather than internal


----------

